# vanuatu herp population?



## serpaint (Nov 22, 2009)

I am leaving for Vanuatu in 8 days with my lovely fiancee to get married.
We are both cleaning out our cameras and searching the net for info on local snakes, frogs,lizards etc to photograph. So far seems a little lacking in details of what to expect so I was wondering, has anyone been there or lived there and seen what is available to photograph? 
So far most stuff from google or wild planet says large boas, small burrowing snakes (but no details) and numerous frogs and lizards. (again with no further info) but Giant yet harmless Spiders.
Also any others pics of Vanuatus locals or suggestions of net places to look would be great.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 23, 2009)

I went to Vanuatu last year. I was more interested in scuba diving than searching for herps though. However the only herps I did see were some turtles, a sea snake and on land tones of blue tailed skinks.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 23, 2009)

Some more Vanuatu pics... 
The one of my wife walking on water makes me smirk everytime I see it....


----------



## serpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

wow that looks so good, going for 3 weeks with digital slr and underwater digital camera of course.
such a beautiful looking place, can't wait.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't tell you how mad I was that I didn't take my underwater camera case! I meant to but forgot to pack it.... There's so many fish there... and if you dive down when snorkeling you'll see more than floating on the top as little fish come out of the coral and rocks to see whats going on as you invade thier domains...
Just make sure you have a polarised lens filter and you're set for some awesome water/beach pics.


----------



## serpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

I work as an artist and have a digital canon underwater cam. can come home and do a show of paintings from my pics and write the trip off aswell. yay


----------



## Snakester (Nov 23, 2009)

Vanuatu is awesome. Me and my gal just back from there two weeks ago, it was my second trip to the islands there. 

Not alot for herpers though. But you HAVE to go to the botanical gardens (i think its called the secret gardens now), anyway its near the village of Mele, along the coast road past hideaway island and just near the famous cascade waterfalls (which are a must).

Anihow the resident herps in the secret garden are a few stunning Banded Fijian Iguanas (Brachylophus fasciatus) (my fav agamid - which have been imported to Vanuatu and thrived) and a whole variety of Pacific ground boas (Candoia carinata paulsoni i think).

Blue tailed skinks are everywhere during the day, and the local geckos are everywhere at night !


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm also going to Vanuatu, or more specifically Talua, for two weeks after Christmas.
I've been wondering what sort of wildlife you get over there. I'll definitely try to make it to the secret garden.
Can't wait to see your pictures, Serpaint.


----------



## Snakester (Nov 23, 2009)

I will throw some pics on here too as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## serpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

will do my best and will make a file of stuff here when I'm back.
thanks for that info people, that is exactly what we are looking for.


----------



## Snakester (Nov 23, 2009)

*Vanuatu herp & critter pics*

A few of our fav pics -

Lets start with Banded Iguanas and Pacific Ground Boas.


----------



## Snakester (Nov 23, 2009)

A friendly Gecko, a not so friendly Gecko, a Blue-Tailed Skink and a hermit crab.


----------



## Omgitschris (Nov 23, 2009)

wow, those beachs look amazing. wish i was there swimming


----------



## serpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

those look so cool snakester, we are just wandering around in circles counting the days, hours, minutes and nearly down to seconds but it keeps changing when we try to do the maths.


----------



## goannaman (Nov 27, 2009)

Anihow the resident herps in the secret garden are a few stunning Banded Fijian Iguanas (Brachylophus fasciatus) (my fav agamid - which have been imported to Vanuatu and thrived) 

Why do you say that a Banded fiji IGUANA is a Agamid?

Brachylophus ssp. I`s the only member of the iguanid family that lives outside The Americas.


----------



## chrisso81 (Nov 27, 2009)

*old pics*

This thread has a few pics of stuff I saw while I was there, Vanuatu is such a beautiful place, you'll love it! 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-amphibians-and-other-herps-40/vanuatu-herps-68914


----------



## gonff (Dec 31, 2009)

i went a few years ago and caught my first wild snake! A pacific boa. none of there sakes are venemous


----------

